# Bach Et Misericordia.



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I love this piece. Which do you think is the better performance. Ian Bostridge or Phillipe Jaroussky?

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/bach-et-misericordia.html


----------

